# Blonde tailed squirrel.



## Hunter1357 (Feb 21, 2013)

Here is a blonde tailed squirrel that i seen, kinda hard to tell that he has a blonde tail, but he does.


----------



## DSGB (Feb 21, 2013)

Had a similar one I used to see around the house.


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 21, 2013)

I've seen one similar to that one around here. There seems to be a little variation in their coloration. I saw one a few years ago that had a slight reddish tint to his tail. Don't worry though,they all taste like squirrel.


----------



## Hoss (Feb 23, 2013)

Cool looking squirrel.

Hoss


----------



## Hunter1357 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Thank*



Hoss said:


> Cool looking squirrel.
> 
> Hoss



Thank you sir!


----------



## Stieet (May 17, 2013)

We have one at work just off of Northside Drive near downtown Atlanta. It made me look twice the first time I saw it.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 25, 2013)

Got one of those in my backyard as well.  Neat find.


----------



## Son (Jun 4, 2013)

Have seen a few like that. And now have one here at the house without a tail. Looks like a small rabbit hopping around the yard.


----------



## ehunt (Jun 15, 2013)

I seen my first one today at a jobsite we are working on in tuskeggee alabama


----------

